# Frosty morning!!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, what a frosty morning here in South central Missouri. I have has lots of luck on these frosty morning, But today wasnt one of them. Funny thing was. Right as i was pulling off the Hwy on some ground i have to hunt, i spotted a couple yotes in the field. Nice big SMART EASTERN COYOTES. (just for you chris lol... J/K)... So im thinking, Heck Yeah... Well with the moon full and a little skiff of snow, im thinking the Canis latrans might have just been hunting all night and got his belly full. Yeah, thats my story and im sticking to it.


----------

